# Bluegill Glider



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Hey guys, Happy New Year!

Thought you might like to see a custom bluegill I did recently for a customer who is a collector and a real Musky nut. The bait is 7" long, 3/4"wide and about 3 1/2 oz out of Sugar Pine. Slow sinker with great underwater "walk the dog" action. The boxes are made out of cedar and pine. I fit the boxes to all custom baits that I make. So each one is different also. Fun to do these to get away from the monotony of production baits. Can't wait to start seeing all of your winter projects.

Rod


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow, that is just overall beautiful case and bait. Very nice.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I have one of your boxed baits in my Wall Of Fame collection and I enjoy getting it out and looking at it now and then. 

That bluegill is amazing, rj. Love the eyes on it too.


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

RJ,

That is truely a pice of art........WOW!
Sad to think of it getting matked up, almost too beautiful to use.

MS


----------



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

Beautiful work Rod. I've done a few Bluegill and what always amazes me is the endless variations in markings, like a fingerprint. It is also one of those paint jobs where using 10 different colors is quite easy to do. It's nice to see your "side project" work, and hope to see more!

Douglas


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys....can't wait to see some of your new creations...

Rod


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

That is very sweeet! Thx for posting!

That box is wayy better then ziploc bags for x-mas gifts!


----------

